# Tanganyikan Build Log



## Kaed (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey,

Just came into a decent sum of cash and as usual wanting to burn it on my favorite hobby, My goal is to work with you guys the create an awesome biotope style tank.

First things first Tank size, currently looking at a 55G so i don't have to upgrade my filtration (Eheim 2217) but a 75G is not completely out of my mind yet, hopefully stocking may change my mind. :lol:

Now as for stocking as the title says im going for another tang tank hoping the community can help me select a good combination, Currently these are the species im interested in -

Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis
Lamprologus Ocellatus 
Lamprologus Multifasciatus
Altolamprologus Compressiceps
Altolamprologus Calvus
Neolamprologus Leleupi
Neolamprologus Tretocephalus 
Synodontis Catfish (Dwarf)

Can't wait to see your input guys.

Regards,

Stu


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis - Honestly I can't remember about these guys
Lamprologus Ocellatus -Cool fish only one shellie in a 55
Lamprologus Multifasciatus -Same as above
Altolamprologus Compressiceps -A pair of these would be great
Altolamprologus Calvus - Same as above, pretty much the same fish
Neolamprologus Leleupi -Not recomended with shellies, they are know to suck them out of there shells
Neolamprologus Tretocephalus -I looked into these http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=290594&p=2095698#p2095698
Synodontis Catfish (Dwarf) - Witch ones


----------



## Kaed (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah saw the Paracyprichromis in another members log and i fell in love haha.

I currently keep both ocellatus and multifasiatus Breeding colony's

Currently keep a large amounts of comps and calvus

didn't know that about leleupi interesting information, love my shellies to much to not have them in a tank.

and i just realised i forgot about julies 

So if i had a 55G tank and i wanted to keep
1x Paracyprichromis Species
1x Lamprolgus Species
1x Altolamprolgus species
1x Julidochromis species
1x Synodontis species
what would my options be?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

First- on filtration vs. tank size. Get the larger tank, because either way I suggest that the 2217 isn't sufficient as the only filtration for either tank. You can use that filter, but add on a secondary. The rule of thumb is to filter the entire tank volume 6-10 times per hour. For a 55 gallon, that means combined filter rates greater than 330 gph. I like the Hagen AquaClear Power Filters to work next to a canister filter. The AC70 would be good in combination with your Eheim for the 55gal, though for the 75gal, I'd go with the AC110.

Stocking list:

We can do your list in the 75, but you'd have to cut back by one substrate spawner for the 55 gallon.

I suggest: 
10 P. nigrippinis
6 shellies
6 Altos
6 J. transcriptus or ornatus (NOT marlieri or regani)
Skip the synos- they disrupt breeding too much. 
Then, chose either the julies or altos if going with the 55gal.


----------



## ericjrodri (Dec 26, 2012)

What male female ratio would that be for the nigrippinis and for the julidochromis?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Doesn't really matter for the paracyps, though ideal would be 5:5. Good luck venting the julies; they're difficult to sex in my experience. If you can, though, get 2 males, 4 females. The idea with most pairing Tangs is to start with a group and hopefully get a compatible pair.


----------

